# H0 or 00 ?



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

i got 2 passenger cars one bigger than the other is the bigger H0


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think the bigger one is OO.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup, I would agree!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

yak-54 said:


> i got 2 passenger cars one bigger than the other is the bigger H0
> 
> View attachment 23379


The bigger passenger car is oo. oo has a scale ratio of 1:76.2 and ho has a scale ratio of 1:87.1 therefore oo is larger than ho.


----------

